
Addressing the PHP-FPM Vulnerability (CVE-2019-11043) with Nginx - darksoul
https://www.nginx.com/blog/php-fpm-cve-2019-11043-vulnerability-nginx/
======
lawzup
i used a disposable email service to receive email but not its gone here is
the premalink [https://tempmail.red/](https://tempmail.red/)

